# Closed on Ajijic home



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Well, we closed on our home in the Ajijic Village last week! Love the freedom of walking and using the public buses to get around! Walked to dinner and then the movies, and walk to shop. The heat was a bit much at first, but yesterday we had the first rainfall. What a wonderful place to be! Met many friendly and helpful people getting the house set up, the whole process was great! I can't get over how friendly the people are, we live in a mostly Mexican neighborhood and they are by far the nicest neighbors I have ever had. Also, contractors and tradesmen are very ingenious and willing to figure out ways to get things done. I'm very impressed with the village and it's people!:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

WELCOME!
Now you can change your 'Location' in your profile.


----------

